# Positive stick tests, but negative CB digital week indicator (pics inside)



## EllaEllaElla

Hi ladies!

I think I am 11/12 DPO today, and I have had positive faint positives for the past couple of days - not squinters, but faint (pictures attached, not twerked). I have had positive on wondfo, babyplan early tests, as well as first response rapid result (NOT FRER test - the packaging for FRER and rapid results is identifical *facepalm*). I took a Clearblue digital week indicator this morning, that unfortunately said "not pregnant". 

Have any of you been in this situation, where it turned out to be viable pregnancy? I have had a chemical in the past.


Thanks ladies, your help is much appreciated!


----------



## Beccaboo828

Clear blue digital are not as sensitive. I had the same happen in February. Maybe try again in a few days x


----------



## EllaEllaElla

Thanks Becca, I hope that that's what it is! =) I'll try again in a few days


----------



## soloso

Your frer look a like test looks great!!! CB are less sensitive but with line like that a CB should soon turn positive :) congrats!


----------



## EllaEllaElla

soloso said:


> Your frer look a like test looks great!!! CB are less sensitive but with line like that a CB should soon turn positive :) congrats!

Thank you! I hope to get a positive on the digital soon  Will test again in a couple of days


----------



## EllaEllaElla

You were right ladies! Positive CB digital today, week indicator saying 1-2 weeks! <3


----------



## Beccaboo828

EllaEllaElla said:


> You were right ladies! Positive CB digital today, week indicator saying 1-2 weeks! <3

Congratulations <3


----------



## Excalibur

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :happydance:


----------



## EllaEllaElla

Thank you! Exciting times!


----------



## justonemore31

Yeah those are definitely positives. Digitals are never sensitive.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I was just about to say that the CB digital is not as sensitive as Frer and to give it a few more days but then I see u finally got ure positive on the digi to. Congratulations hon.


----------

